# REAL feedback on Bowflex



## Morox (Nov 23, 2005)

Most people on here just bash it and say it's utter crap and it does not work. I bet a lot of people are just taking other people's opinions and using it as their own regardless if they even used the Bowflex or not. A majority of the people on here probably never even used the Bowflex for more than a week or even used it at all. I have used it for 4 months and I will give you the honest truth. It DOES work. I can see results and so can the people around me. I have had more than a few people say there is a change in my body. I am not amazed at the results, but I am happy. I did not expect anything great, but I am pleased to know that all the money I used to buy this wasn't a waste. I am switching over to free weights since I want a bigger increase in my size and not because I dislike the Bowflex. You definitely have to get used to using it before you can actually give an opinion on it. Someone who uses it for 5 mins and says it's awkward and stupid deserves a kick in the ass. You need to adjust to it. I am not here to praise the Bowflex. The only thing that I wanted to say is that it DOES work and there IS results. However, the Bowflex will not make you ripped and huge. It does work good for toning though.


----------



## silencer (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm not going to start Bashing away at the BowFlex, simply because I havn't tried it at all and know little about it. Although after seeing a few arguments over it, I would like to point out one thing though which puzzles me. Why Buy a Bow flex for $2000-800 When you can Buy A Bench Press With Weights and a few dumbells for like $500 new. I mean  You can then do a ridiculous varation of lifts, I mean you can even take the bar off onto the floor and do deadlifts with it etc....So er, even if the bowflex isn't crap, I just don't see why it is still a viable option if free weights are cheaper?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 23, 2005)

As I have said previously, resistance is resistance.  It is simply not worth it in my eyes.  You can buy enough equipment to perform a multitude of freeweight exercises for a fraciton of the price.  It's not that it doesn't work; it's just that most people don't see it justifying the $800+ pricetag.


----------



## GFR (Nov 23, 2005)

Its better than nothing, and thats all I can think of thats sort of positive.


----------



## LB_SpecV (Nov 26, 2005)

Since it was my father that bought the bowflex in my home I can't complain about price since I didint personally pay for it, but If I did, I'd say that its worth every penny.  It's all about how you work out.  Resistence is Resistence.  If you do your reps slow and dont let jerk the bands quickly, you can get quite the workout.  I personally love it.  I use it along with free weights, and the results are evident.  Although I was in great shape before I started using the bowflex, there has been no decline in my physique.  If anything I am more cut than I was before I started using it.

Thats my 2 Cents. 

MiKe


----------



## Steele20 (Nov 27, 2005)

Bowflex is not as good or better than free weights. Therefor it sucks.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Nov 27, 2005)

There's is a convenience factor.  It is compact and fits in a corner.  If you have only a little space to work out in such as an apartment etc. it is useful.


----------



## LB_SpecV (Nov 27, 2005)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Bowflex is not as good or better than free weights. Therefor it sucks.




Where is your proof of this?  Opinions, afterall, are like a$$holes, everyone got em'.  I used free weights my entire life, and after using the bowflex for about 6 months, it is just as good, AS LONG AS YOU USE IT CORRECTLY.  SLOWWW REPS, FEEL THE BURN.  I use it along with free weights and I love it.  It also really force you to use those stabilizer muscles.


----------



## Tier (Nov 27, 2005)

I've used it and the bad thing I saw was the bows got weaker even with properly wrapping them after use. I get a much better burn with dumb bells which also utilize stabilizer muscles. As far as goal setting goes it's disappointing, you can come off of two 100 pound bows and they are no problem whatsoever, if you try to do two 100 pound dumbells they'll put you on your ass, the reverse isn't true.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 27, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> Where is your proof of this?  Opinions, afterall, are like a$$holes, everyone got em'.  I used free weights my entire life, and after using the bowflex for about 6 months, it is just as good, AS LONG AS YOU USE IT CORRECTLY.  SLOWWW REPS, FEEL THE BURN.  I use it along with free weights and I love it.  It also really force you to use those stabilizer muscles.



Simple fact is nothing is as good as free weights.  Not saying that the bowflex isnt good, but you wont ever see someone get as big as the current IFBB Pro's on just a bowflex.


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 27, 2005)

I've used one in the past and wasn't too impressed.  The movements were not smooth as the resistance would increase and decrease while performing a rep.  I don't know if it was just that particular machine, but to me, it just wasn't cutting the mustard.  That and the "quick" changes from exercise to exercise is not legit.  Maybe if you've been using the thing for several months, you would get that good at changing parts around.  But to me, I spent most of my workout moving parts around for the next exercise, whereas with free weights, the only changes are really just the weight itself.  So IMO, between these observations and the price gouging they get you on, it's just not worth it.


----------



## Stu (Nov 27, 2005)

The bow flew is a poor substitute for free weights


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> Where is your proof of this?  Opinions, afterall, are like a$$holes, everyone got em'.  I used free weights my entire life, and after using the bowflex for about 6 months, it is just as good, AS LONG AS YOU USE IT CORRECTLY.  SLOWWW REPS, FEEL THE BURN.  I use it along with free weights and I love it.  It also really force you to use those stabilizer muscles.



Okay, well you spend your $800+ dollars on a bowflex.  I'll save $500 on you and have an awesome home setup that allows me even greater flexibility in training modality.  Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## TheCurse (Nov 27, 2005)

something is better than nothing.  that being said, ive done some presses on a bowflex and it felt just kind of wrong to me.  the way the action was and how the movement felt.  haveing had gym access for the last five years probably spoiled me though.


----------



## LB_SpecV (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm not looking to get any bigger, I'm happy where I am, I just want to maintain where I'm at now, which I know the bowflex will allow me to do since I've maintained where I am, if anything, got a little bulkier from 6 months ago when I got out of college and started using the bowflex as opposed to free weights.

MiKe


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 27, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> I'm not looking to get any bigger, I'm happy where I am, I just want to maintain where I'm at now, which I know the bowflex will allow me to do since I've maintained where I am, if anything, got a little bulkier from 6 months ago when I got out of college and started using the bowflex as opposed to free weights.
> 
> MiKe



The point is, you can achieve the same results with a Bowflex for hundreds of dollars less and allow yourself even greater flexibility.


----------



## LB_SpecV (Nov 27, 2005)

I was fortunate enough not to have had to pay for the bowflex, so to me, this argument is null and void.  If I had to pay for it, I would have probably rather spent all that money on freeweights, but once again, I didint have to.


----------



## ps2cho (Nov 27, 2005)

You can do everything that bowflex offers, for 1/10th of the price.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 27, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> Where is your proof of this?  Opinions, afterall, are like a$$holes, everyone got em'.  I used free weights my entire life, and after using the bowflex for about 6 months, it is just as good, AS LONG AS YOU USE IT CORRECTLY.  SLOWWW REPS, FEEL THE BURN.  I use it along with free weights and I love it.  It also really force you to use those stabilizer muscles.


tell me you don't honestly need 'proof' that free weights are superior to the Bowflex


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 27, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> tell me you don't honestly need 'proof' that free weights are superior to the Bowflex


I think the BOWFLEX people must have got to him -


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 27, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I think the BOWFLEX people must have got to him -


those infomercials will do it...

maybe he works for Bowflex...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 27, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> those infomercials will do it...
> 
> maybe he works for Bowflex...


They wont get to me...

I believe religiously in the Total Gym -


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 27, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> They wont get to me...
> 
> I believe religiously in the Total Gym -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 27, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

>


Awwww...

But how am I gonna train to get my "HID" as big as Chucks then?


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 27, 2005)




----------



## BritChick (Nov 27, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> As I have said previously, resistance is resistance.  It is simply not worth it in my eyes.  You can buy enough equipment to perform a multitude of freeweight exercises for a fraciton of the price.  It's not that it doesn't work; it's just that most people don't see it justifying the $800+ pricetag.



 I agree, I'd rather spend the money on a bench and few freeweights.


----------



## LB_SpecV (Nov 28, 2005)

Make fun all you want.  I still have maintained my great physique thanks to the bowflex, along with eating right and enough cardio to keep the fat down.  I'm not looking to become a muscle head who cant move his body with flexibility unless its doing a curl or bench press.  I'm an athlete.  nuff said people.  And BTW, the total gym is a lot shittier than the bowflex is.


----------



## LAM (Nov 28, 2005)

anybody who thinks that the bowflex is even remotely comparable to free weights, doesn't know how to use them properly..


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 28, 2005)

Being locked into a range of motion is not even close wrt functionality as free weights.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 28, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> I'm not looking to get any bigger, I'm happy where I am, I just want to maintain where I'm at now, which I know the bowflex will allow me to do since I've maintained where I am, if anything, got a little bulkier from 6 months ago when I got out of college and started using the bowflex as opposed to free weights.
> 
> MiKe


You don't want to get any bigger cause you fucking can't. That's the result you have to live with for owning that rubber band machine. 
If you got bulkier from using the bowflex over free weights, may i suggest that you should have tried the compound exercises with more then 25 lbs. This would have produced greater results and then you would have been on here saying that the bowflex is what it is, A UNIVERSAL GYM MADE FOR THE LADY'S.


----------



## LB_SpecV (Nov 28, 2005)

Your a character old man.  I dont want to get any bigger because I dont want to get any bigger, simple as that.  I dont wanna get disgustingly bulky, just not my goal.  I like being as big as I am and cut, like I am now.  I love the online tough guys, figures tho, being in a forum like this.  

Makes me laugh,  

MiKe


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 28, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> Make fun all you want.  I still have maintained my great physique thanks to the bowflex, along with eating right and enough cardio to keep the fat down.  I'm not looking to become a muscle head who cant move his body with flexibility unless its doing a curl or bench press.  I'm an athlete.  nuff said people.  And BTW, the total gym is a lot shittier than the bowflex is.




How you can put bowflex and athlete in the same sentence is beyond me.  It goes beyond "muscleheads".  You will not find a single knowledgeable person (Ask any PhD in Kinesiology) who will say that the bowflex is remotely good for athleticism.  Why do you think pro athletes do the oly lifts?  Why has not a single pro athlete endorsed the bowflex.  Because, quite simply, it will not work as a standalone.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> Make fun all you want.  I still have maintained my great physique thanks to the bowflex, along with eating right and enough cardio to keep the fat down.  I'm not looking to become a muscle head who cant move his body with flexibility unless its doing a curl or bench press.  I'm an athlete.  nuff said people.  And BTW, the total gym is a lot shittier than the bowflex is.



Free weights don't magically make you a giant mass of muscle.  You have to eat sufficient calories to grow.  As I said before, you simply have more freedom with free weights relative to the Bowflex.  It's not a worthless piece of equipment if you are only training for looks and you are capable of maintaining what pleases you with that equipment.  It's just overpriced.

Also, the Bowflex is crap for athleticism.  Free weights need to be an athelete's focus in the weight room.  Beyond that, you need to perform other types of workouts to improve agility, speed, power, or whatever other qualities your sport may require.  Athletes don't use Bowflex.  Please don't imply stupid nonsense like that.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 28, 2005)

Morox said:
			
		

> It does work good for toning though.


 No one called him on this? There is no such thing as toning.


----------



## LB_SpecV (Nov 28, 2005)

If you do anything the proper way, you'll get results.  Either way, I dont want to argue over this nonsense, cause its getting us no where but back and forth ranting.  I use free weights along with the bowflex, probably about 60% bowflex and 40% free weights, so I'm getting a solid workout overall.  Either way, this argument is hogwash, so I hope everyone is happy with themselves, cause that's all that matters; when your so involved in someone elses business, it's usually cause you have self-esteem, or confidence issues....

Semper Fi,

MiKe


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 28, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> If you do anything the proper way, you'll get results.  Either way, I dont want to argue over this nonsense, cause its getting us no where but back and forth ranting.  I use free weights along with the bowflex, probably about 60% bowflex and 40% free weights, so I'm getting a solid workout overall.  Either way, this argument is hogwash, so I hope everyone is happy with themselves, cause that's all that matters; when your so involved in someone elses business, it's usually cause you have self-esteem, or confidence issues....
> 
> Semper Fi,
> 
> MiKe




?????  

You started this thread to promote a shitty piece of equipment THAT I HAVE USED and thought was great UNTIL I PICKED UP A DUMBELL....and people responded APPROPRIATELY to this nonsense and u say they are involved in someone else's business??  If this shit was a personal matter of urs then you shouldn't have posted in the first place, what the fuck did you expect??  No one gives a shit about you or whether you want to get big or stay tiny or how fucking cut you are anyway.  And if you don't like this then go "workout" on ur bowflex mr athlete and don't fuckin post here again.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 28, 2005)

there sure the hell have been A LOT of recalls on the Bowflex!

your money is better spent on a gym membership.


----------



## squanto (Nov 29, 2005)

Mediocre workouts... and I've used one myself.

My buddy got one to replace his bench. Then he realized that it sucks and now works out at his friend's house who has freeweights.

Hey, it's exercise. Nobody claimed it doesn't do ANYTHING. But it sucks compared to something that is much cheaper. That's really the bottom line, and nobody can argue that.

If you don't want to get big, don't eat more calories.... this isn't an excuse to use a shitty piece of equipment. But don't worry, LOTS of girls are afraid of getting big from freeweights, not just you. The thing is, its a common misconception.

Also, didn't the starter of this post say "I'm switching over to freeweights"? So couldn't you just skip the bullshit step and go straight to the freeweights?

Look, if it's all you got, or you're afraid of becoming Ronnie Coleman overnight, then BowFlex is for you! But if you're spending your own money, or you live in the real world, BowFlex is not for you.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 29, 2005)

I think the Bowflex revolution, which is new, looks pretty cool and is prolly much better than the old one, but still suboptimal.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2005)

Hell, I would rather do straight up bodyweight exercises than use that rubber band machine.  If your goal is just to get some resistance training in your routine and you don't care about getting really big, then you can get plenty of resistance from pullups, pushups, handstand pushups, squats, one legged squats, situps, etc.  You can get yourself a 50lb weighted vest and a pullup bar and get yourself a pretty damned good workout for dirt cheap.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 29, 2005)

I like the Bowflex


----------



## joshp (Nov 29, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> No one called him on this? There is no such thing as toning.




Sure there is. 

Toning-To make firmer or stronger


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2005)

joshp said:
			
		

> Sure there is.
> 
> Toning-To make firmer or stronger



Muscle toning is a function of body fat percentage.  You can only improve muscle tone by decreasing the amount of fat your carry or increasing the amount of muscle mass you possess.  That's what he was getting at.


----------



## Gardon (Nov 29, 2005)

I like how old man is so fucking cool.  A 50 year old man degrading youngsters on a forum.  If you're so fucking tough you wouldn't need to waste your time on here.  Get a life


----------



## LB_SpecV (Nov 30, 2005)

First of all, I DIDINT START THIS THREAD.  Second, I was just stating my opinion, which are just as useless as yours are.  Just like ass holes, everyones got one.  ALL I DID WAS STATE MY OPINION.  Stop wasting your time and energy making yourself feel good by ragging on me, becuase its funny in my opinion.  And im not going to stop posting on here because I choose not to.  If I have to weed through the garbage posts some of you put in to find some useful information, then I'll do it.  Trust me, this isnt the only forum I frequent.  How about respecting ones opinion, and if needed, criticize it, but dont shit on people for your own self enjoyment, unless your so tough that you have to do it through the internet.  

Thats it for now, I thank the people who post respectively, and as always, laugh at the "telephone tough guys", who really are just sooo cool. 

MiKe


----------



## jerryjb5959 (Nov 30, 2005)

You just don't build the size and strength with bowflex.  Its good for those days you want to workout but don't have time to go to the gym but as an everyday workout it doesn't cut it.  Bowflex is like trying to walk 20 miles a day to train for a marathon.  walking is good excercise but long term it won't cut it for training.  Same goes for Bowflex.


----------



## LB_SpecV (Dec 1, 2005)

I agree with that, but I use the bowflex in conjunction with free weights, giving me a balanced workout.  You are right, but I feel I am too.  Alone, the bowflex isnt very effective, but along with free weights, its a good workout, so long as you pull the bands, dont let the bands pull you.

Thanx for being respectful in your opinion btw,


MiKe


----------



## Stu (Dec 1, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> I agree with that, but I use the bowflex in conjunction with free weights, giving me a balanced workout. You are right, but I feel I am too. Alone, the bowflex isnt very effective, but along with free weights, its a good workout, so long as you pull the bands, dont let the bands pull you.
> 
> Thanx for being respectful in your opinion btw,
> 
> ...


 What i dont understand is that if you have free weights why not use them for 100% of your workout? How does using the bowflex in conjunction with free weights give you a balanced workout? A balanced workout comes from using the correct exercises not from using different methods.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 1, 2005)

muscles grow and shrink, they do not 'tone'.


----------



## LB_SpecV (Dec 1, 2005)

i use the bowflex for lat pull downs, tricep push downs, flys (which put less stress on my shoulders, which I have had problems with in the past), and a couple of other exercises.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 1, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> The bow flex is a poor substitute for free weights


 Well said. I have used one before, and though it was a NEAT piece of equipment, it wasnt... Right


----------



## LB_SpecV (Dec 3, 2005)

Everyone has their own opinion


----------



## GFR (Dec 3, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> Everyone has their own opinion


I disagree.


----------



## Gardon (Dec 3, 2005)

Just like how you disgrace American troops, right foreman?

Apparently you're one exception


----------



## GFR (Dec 3, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> Just like how you disgrace American troops, right foreman?
> 
> Apparently you're one exception


I disagree.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I disagree.


 I disagree.


----------



## LB_SpecV (Dec 3, 2005)

Gardon said:
			
		

> Just like how you disgrace American troops, right foreman?
> 
> Apparently you're one exception



Wait wait wait, who is disgracing american troops?

That crosses the line.  If you dont support your country, your just as bad as the muslim terrorist co**suckers.  I dont play around with that shit.  I'm from New York, and I saw the towers fall.  I knew people who died in 9/11, and I've learned over the years how the entire religion of Islam is evil, as is everyone who practices it.  They all worship a mad man, Muhammad, who is a stealing, murdering, child molesting, self named prophet.  Sorry to go out on a limb, but our troops are the bravest souls in our great country.  We live in the greatest country in the world.  So I say this from the bottom of my heart: *LOVE IT OR LEAVE IT*

MiKe


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 3, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> Wait wait wait, who is disgracing american troops?
> 
> That crosses the line. If you dont support your country, your just as bad as the muslim terrorist co**suckers. I dont play around with that shit. I'm from New York, and I saw the towers fall. I knew people who died in 9/11, and I've learned over the years how the entire religion of Islam is evil, as is everyone who practices it. They all worship a mad man, Muhammad, who is a stealing, murdering, child molesting, self named prophet. Sorry to go out on a limb, but our troops are the bravest souls in our great country. We live in the greatest country in the world. So I say this from the bottom of my heart: *LOVE IT OR LEAVE IT*
> 
> MiKe


 The entire religion of Islam is evil? I don't think so. Saying that makes you just as bad as the terrorists who hate all Americans. That's a terrible and unsupported stereotype.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 3, 2005)

i thought this thread was about Bowflex...what happened?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 3, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> i thought this thread was about Bowflex...what happened?


 Many things. Since we all pretty much agree it's crap, let's talk about something else!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> Wait wait wait, who is disgracing american troops?
> 
> That crosses the line.  If you dont support your country, your just as bad as the muslim terrorist co**suckers.  I dont play around with that shit.  I'm from New York, and I saw the towers fall.  I knew people who died in 9/11, and I've learned over the years how the entire religion of Islam is evil, as is everyone who practices it.  They all worship a mad man, Muhammad, who is a stealing, murdering, child molesting, self named prophet.



You have to remember that Christians also killed in the name of religion.  Does that also make all of the practicing Christians alive today evil?  Somehow I don't think so.  Declaring every person who practices Islam evil is completely ludicrous.




> Sorry to go out on a limb, but our troops are the bravest souls in our great country.  We live in the greatest country in the world.  So I say this from the bottom of my heart: *LOVE IT OR LEAVE IT*
> 
> MiKe



Well you obviously have no idea what this country stands for.  Love it or leave it is the most ridiculous propaganda statement I have ever heard.  Why would we not want to better our country?  America wouldn't be here if they had that attitude.  You do remember that this country was started on a total revolution.  Not just a paper revolution, a blood and guts, violent, "get the fuck out of our country" kind of revolution.

I hate how people equate condemning the war with condemning the soldier fighting it.  That is simply not so.  Are we just supposed to blindly maintain our presence in every war without considering what is best for the world, America, and the troops?  I think not.


Oh yeah, and the bowflex is an overpriced hunk of shit.


----------



## LB_SpecV (Dec 6, 2005)

Im not going to comment on your response, but as much of a hunk of crap that the bowflex is:

<===============I still look like this from it, along with eating right and performing ample amounts of cardio.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 6, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> Im not going to comment on your response, but as much of a hunk of crap that the bowflex is:
> 
> <===============I still look like this from it, along with eating right and performing ample amounts of cardio.



Wow you have a low BF%, u wanna cookie??  all of us look like that underneath a lil water and a layer of fat.  What do you weigh 160-170?


----------



## Stu (Dec 7, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> Im not going to comment on your response, but as much of a hunk of crap that the bowflex is:
> 
> <===============I still look like this from it, along with eating right and performing ample amounts of cardio.



Thats hardly a good advert for the bowflex, if you actually did some proper weight training and ate correctly you might have some actual muscle instead of looking like a female figure competitor (no offence girls)


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> Im not going to comment on your response, but as much of a hunk of crap that the bowflex is:
> 
> <===============I still look like this from it, along with eating right and performing ample amounts of cardio.




You looking like that has very little to do with the Bowflex itself.  Your eating habits have much more to do it with.  There is nothing magical about the bowflex that gets you cut up.  Have you seen professional bodybuilders?  Their body fat levels make you look plump, and they wouldn't be caught dead using a Bowflex.

Now, I still say that it works, but it's just limited and too expensive relative to a good set of freeweights.  That's all.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 7, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> Thats hardly a good advert for the bowflex, if you actually did some proper weight training and ate correctly you might have some actual muscle instead of looking like a female figure competitor (no offence girls)


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey, I have a vagina, I take offense to that...


----------



## paulpwrs (Dec 7, 2005)

I've never used a Bowflex, and most likely never will. Also, I'm sure they do build muscle, they they said resistance is resistance. But don't forget the mental aspect. Going to the gym and banging the shit out of the DB and BB. There is nothing like the sound of slamming another 45 on the bar........


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

paulpwrs said:
			
		

> I've never used a Bowflex, and most likely never will. Also, I'm sure they do build muscle, they they said resistance is resistance. But don't forget the mental aspect. Going to the gym and banging the shit out of the DB and BB. There is nothing like the sound of slamming another 45 on the bar........


somehow this post is very gay


----------



## paulpwrs (Dec 7, 2005)

bite me


----------



## Stu (Dec 7, 2005)

paulpwrs said:
			
		

> bite me



 that sounds even MORE gay!


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey, I have a vagina, I take offense to that...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

>



Sorry.  Min0 got a hold of my password.


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

paulpwrs said:
			
		

> bite me


again.....very gay


----------



## LB_SpecV (Dec 7, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Wow you have a low BF%, u wanna cookie??  all of us look like that underneath a lil water and a layer of fat.  What do you weigh 160-170?



Thats like saying all of us look like brooke burke or some male sex symbol underneath a big nose, yellow teeth and a fat face.

As for the cookie, I'm good on that.  And yea I weigh 170 about.


----------



## LB_SpecV (Dec 7, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> Thats hardly a good advert for the bowflex, if you actually did some proper weight training and ate correctly you might have some actual muscle instead of looking like a female figure competitor (no offence girls)




I defintely have muscle, maybe not enough that it looks like I have no neck, or that I cant move my arms unless i rotate my torso, but I have muscle and for my weight, around 170 I can lift a decent amount.  I can bench 300 give or take, which is good for my weight imo.  And I dont even lift heavy weight/low reps.  

Regardless, no matter what I say, you guys will criticize, so it doesnt matter.
I hope everyone is happy with themselves, achieving their personal goals, because I have, and I am.

Happy lifting to everyone and happy holidays,

MiKe


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 7, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> I defintely have muscle, maybe not enough that it looks like I have no neck, or that I cant move my arms unless i rotate my torso, but I have muscle and for my weight, around 170 I can lift a decent amount.  I can bench 300 give or take, which is good for my weight imo.  And I dont even lift heavy weight/low reps.
> 
> Regardless, no matter what I say, you guys will criticize, so it doesnt matter.
> I hope everyone is happy with themselves, achieving their personal goals, because I have, and I am.
> ...




Eh, you look fine but u opened urself up with that comment that came off a lil cocky...specially in relation to a peice of equipment that most regard as a waste...


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 8, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> I can bench 300 give or take, which is good for my weight imo.


 

Is that 300lbs on the bowflex


----------



## LB_SpecV (Dec 8, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Is that 300lbs on the bowflex




Haha, not bad, but no, its on an olympic bench.  I only started using the bowflex 6 months ago, before that, I used my colleges gym, which is all free weights and cable machines.


----------



## MattV (Dec 10, 2005)

Morox said:
			
		

> Most people on here just bash it and say it's utter crap and it does not work. I bet a lot of people are just taking other people's opinions and using it as their own regardless if they even used the Bowflex or not. A majority of the people on here probably never even used the Bowflex for more than a week or even used it at all. I have used it for 4 months and I will give you the honest truth. It DOES work. I can see results and so can the people around me. I have had more than a few people say there is a change in my body. I am not amazed at the results, but I am happy. I did not expect anything great, but I am pleased to know that all the money I used to buy this wasn't a waste. I am switching over to free weights since I want a bigger increase in my size and not because I dislike the Bowflex. You definitely have to get used to using it before you can actually give an opinion on it. Someone who uses it for 5 mins and says it's awkward and stupid deserves a kick in the ass. You need to adjust to it. I am not here to praise the Bowflex. The only thing that I wanted to say is that it DOES work and there IS results. However, the Bowflex will not make you ripped and huge. It does work good for toning though.



Were you lifting freeweights or using machines before?  If ANYBODY never lifted before, and starts using ANY machine they will see results.  Someone coming from Freeweights and trying it out would more then likely experience nile results.  Not trying to bash it, but if you never lifted before you will see results with almost any machine.


----------



## LB_SpecV (Dec 10, 2005)

I started with free weights, and some cable machines.


----------



## njc (Dec 11, 2005)

Screw the Bowflex

Or maybe use it for about 5% of your total program


----------



## LB_SpecV (Dec 20, 2005)

eh 5% is not enough in my opinion.  Its all good, to each is own


----------



## Lee Delroy (Dec 21, 2005)

You couldn't bench 300, even with chains supporting the weight!


----------



## LB_SpecV (Dec 21, 2005)

I actually can bench 275 buddy.  And my weight right now is about 160.  I have 6-7% body fat.  And that 275 is on an olympic bench.

No need for me to lie, because thats just lying to myself.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 21, 2005)

got to be kidding me. another thread that's turned into a pissing match...


----------



## LB_SpecV (Dec 22, 2005)

Thats what happens when people dont just respect others opinions and not have a nasty, negative comment for everything.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 22, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> Thats what happens when people dont just respect others opinions and not have a nasty, negative comment for everything.


pointing the finger helps...so i hear.

there's really no need to get offended by other's opinions. the majority of the folks that responded to this thread aren't fans of the Bowflex and gave reasons why. so what. if you're getting the results your striving to achieve then it doesn't really matter. let it die dude.


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 22, 2005)

this thread should be closed along with every other bowflex thread. THERE OVERPRICED take everyone on here's advice. INVEST IN FREE WEIGHTS A RACK AND SOME DUMBELLS. you will save alot of money. and what happens when you start to lift more than that bowflex has? you have to buy a new one? a better more expensive one?

just get free weights there more versatile


----------



## w.a.r_32 (Dec 22, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> got to be kidding me. another thread that's turned into a pissing match...



Yepp


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2005)

I win.  Game over, thanks for playing.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 22, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> got to be kidding me. another thread that's turned into a pissing match...



Hey, 14 feet is my record.


----------



## Stu (Dec 22, 2005)

Lee Delroy said:
			
		

> You couldn't bench 300, even with chains supporting the weight!



excellent post


----------



## LB_SpecV (Dec 22, 2005)

Lee Delroy said:
			
		

> You couldn't bench 300, even with chains supporting the weight!



If Lee Delroy actually knew me, he MAY have SOME credibility in his statement.  Otherwise, he's just blowing smoke out of oraphis's which eminate stench.

MiKe


----------



## Lee Delroy (Dec 23, 2005)

At Least my posts are only for a laugh. I would like to see you DB Curl 100lbs on a slanted deck, bitch. So go and puss around with your baby workouts on your gayflex machine. Oh, he will only come up with a bullshit answer like," I can do 130lb deck curls".......


----------



## LB_SpecV (Dec 23, 2005)

Lee Delroy said:
			
		

> At Least my posts are only for a laugh. I would like to see you DB Curl 100lbs on a slanted deck, bitch. So go and puss around with your baby workouts on your gayflex machine. Oh, he will only come up with a bullshit answer like," I can do 130lb deck curls".......



Wow lee, you have a lot of built up aggression.  Ever heard of "dont hate, congratulate".  Maybe you should stop the anabolic's, unless its the only way you can get big, while other extremities get smaller.


----------



## Stu (Dec 23, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> Wow lee, you have a lot of built up aggression. Ever heard of "dont hate, congratulate". Maybe you should stop the anabolic's, unless its the only way you can get big, while other extremities get smaller.



your knowledge of anabolics obviously parrallels your knowledge of training


----------



## DOMS (Dec 23, 2005)

Lee Delroy said:
			
		

> At Least my posts are only for a laugh. I would like to see you DB Curl 100lbs on a slanted deck, bitch. So go and puss around with your baby workouts on your *gayflex machine*. Oh, he will only come up with a bullshit answer like," I can do 130lb deck curls".......


----------



## LB_SpecV (Dec 23, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> your knowledge of anabolics obviously parrallels your knowledge of training



obviously, especially since I have a little over 6% body fat, weigh 160, and can bench 275 on an olympic bench.  But, I dont know how to train though....yea, your right.  I love my physique, I look great, and I dont need to take any supplements of any sort to be in and maintain the shape im in.

This is my last post on this threat because its useless to argue over hogwash.

Goodluck to all and happy holidays,

MiKe


----------



## DOMS (Dec 23, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> This is my last post on this threat because its useless to argue over hogwash.




Yeah man, I know what you mean.  I feel the same way about the GayFlex.


----------



## Lee Delroy (Dec 23, 2005)

Go and cast me a pot of Gold you hybrid pygmy.


----------



## LB_SpecV (Dec 23, 2005)

It appears that *Lee* fell off the douche bag tree and hit every branch on the way down.  Hopefully the injuries will not be permanent as I know there is a pee of a brain in that head of his.  

Gotta watch out for those douche bag trees, they'll get ya everytime.  Poor Lee is a prime example of their horrible effects.

Feel better Lee,

MiKe


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> obviously, especially since I have a little over 6% body fat, weigh 160, and can bench 275 on an olympic bench.  But, I dont know how to train though....yea, your right.  I love my physique, I look great, and I dont need to take any supplements of any sort to be in and maintain the shape im in.
> 
> This is my last post on this threat because its useless to argue over hogwash.
> 
> ...



That's great.  But you're still about $500 short compared to people with similar stats who have a freeweight setup.


----------



## LB_SpecV (Dec 23, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's great.  But you're still about $500 short compared to people with similar stats who have a freeweight setup.



I would be $500 short if I bought it, but im thankful that my father bought it, and just never uses it, so I benefit from it.

thanx for atleast being nice with your comments.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 23, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> I would be $500 short if I bought it, but im thankful that my father bought it, and just never uses it, so I benefit from it.
> 
> thanx for atleast being nice with your comments.



Well whatever.  Someone is $500 short.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 23, 2005)

i love the ga...er bowflex. it brought my squat from a girly 150 to 400 in 13 minutes a day, 3 days a week


----------



## Lee Delroy (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah, I hit a plateau of 300lbs on my bench for 2 years. Since I used the Bow Flex, my bench shot to 600 in a matter of weeks.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 25, 2005)

LB_SpecV said:
			
		

> Maybe you should stop the anabolic's, unless its the only way you can get big, while other extremities get smaller.


it's actually the balls that shrink...


----------



## LB_SpecV (Dec 30, 2005)

Whatever it is, it sucks when anything shrinks.


----------

